
Hack of U.S. government compromised millions of security files - mkempe
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/chinese-hack-of-government-network-compromises-security-clearance-files/2015/06/12/9f91f146-1135-11e5-9726-49d6fa26a8c6_story.html
======
skidoo
So this means the NSA will be dismantled as a complete failure and total waste
of monies spent, right?

~~~
dm2
DHS is responsible for securing dot-gov, including their databases. It's
considered a "federal civilian network".

USCYBERCOM is responsible for dot-mil, with the help of the NSA.

~~~
mkempe
Documents related to security clearances fall on which side of the hacked
fence?

~~~
dm2
It's the Department of Homeland Security's responsibility, but that doesn't
mean that anyone necessarily failed at their job. Just that it's a very
difficult job.

The NSA will certainly contribute tools and expertise when needed to any US
government agency/department.

The DHS tool "Einstein" is an intrusion detection system that detected the
breach.

CIA records are assumed to not be held by the OPM, for the reason that they
are the ones that are most sensitive if stolen.

